Ask HN: Founders – how long did you test if your cofounder would work out? - a_lifters_life
======
pcbo
In my first startup it was just too much, it took me over one year. Nowadays,
I'd say that a couple of months is more than enough!

~~~
a_lifters_life
Can you explain more?? Why did you spend a whole year at first? How did you go
about vetting them?

